# Taig Lathe Parts...



## Attilio (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm from Canada and i am looking to upgrade my Taig Lathe Tool posts to the Ratchet style handles. Does anyone know where i can order them. Preferably from Canada, but U.S. is fine.


----------



## mredburn (Aug 24, 2014)

Are you talking the Qctp (quick change tool post) ?
Here is one source, its not Canada.


----------



## KenV (Aug 24, 2014)

A2Z does sell a quick change tool post for the Taig --  Not sure if that is what you are looking for or not 

(I have a couple of Taigs and a Bonnie Klein lathe based on the Taig headstock)


----------



## Attilio (Aug 24, 2014)

Thanks for the responses, but i just wanted to modify the existing tool post with ratchet handles so i don't have to use the allen keys.


----------



## lorbay (Aug 25, 2014)

These ones dont have allen keys.
Taig Woodworking Accessories - Lee Valley Tools

Lin.


----------



## KenV (Aug 25, 2014)

Attilio said:


> Thanks for the responses, but i just wanted to modify the existing tool post with ratchet handles so i don't have to use the allen keys.



I have used the allen bits (hex insert bits with allen wrench ends) in a tiny rachet handle for changing tool posts.  Then I do not have to reshim the bits etc.   Makes easier the change of tool posts.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 26, 2014)

Like this?
Adjustable Clamping Handles | MSCDirect.com

They have metric and standard.


----------



## Attilio (Aug 26, 2014)

Paul in OKC said:


> Like this?
> Adjustable Clamping Handles | MSCDirect.com
> 
> They have metric and standard.



Just like those! Thank you very much.


----------

